# Guys talk more than girls!!!!!!!



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Maybe it's the fact that guys just like to talk to girls...


----------



## 3dgal (Oct 1, 2003)

Yeah, but this is supposed to be a "Women's Archery Discussion". I was just asking what class the women planned on shooting next year and not one reply but several views. It just doesn't make since. If you are going to take the time to view, reply.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

*No Reply*

3dgal - I didn't reply because I don't shoot your style, it was a very narrow question, in fact, I don't really understand it!!

Quote "I am debating whether to move from the FHC to the FBR class to be included in the shooter of the year or to stay in the FHC. What are you guys doing for 2004?"

What the heck is FHC, FBR, and what organization is that? Must be something 3D, but since I shoot mainly spots, I couldn't respond!


----------



## 3dgal (Oct 1, 2003)

Maybe I should have narrowed it for 3-D women only. It is IBO and ASA. If you shoot spots, you wouldn't understand. Sorry for the mis-communication.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

3Dgal -

Hope I do not burst your bubble but the General forum is for everyone to post - not just the guys.

As for this being a Women's only forum - it really never has been that so don't expect it.

There is a lot of female knowledge on these boards and I for one do not want to segragate my knowledge between women and men.

And I agree with Valkrye - what divisions are they and if they are 3D, sorry - I also shoot FITA/spots.

~Scoobs~


----------



## Ladyarcher (Dec 5, 2002)

I am sorry too. If it isn't NFAA, I don't understand it.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Don't understand!*

Yeah if it's about women then I don't understand at all!  

Don't give up tho! the puter is a cold piece of coversation sometimes! Ken


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

3dgal;
I shot the ASA Womens Bowhunter Class this year and the IBO bowhunter class.
I have been shooting locally with my SureLoc Sight and Specialty Archery Scope and learning the longer yardages , but alas I still havent decided whether to move up so I can be shooting the scope at the ASA State Championship, ASA Pro/Am and ASA Cabelas Championship Classic, just cant decide whether to stay or move up , I guess I'll have to make the decision soon, gonna have to ponder it a while longer 
This year was my first year shooting ASA and I really enjoyed it and cant wait to start it up again next year.
Deborah KF:


----------



## 3dgal (Oct 1, 2003)

You can tell I'm in a women's forum, anyhow.

But thank you Louie for understanding what I am talking about. I didn't realize that there weren't that many ASA/IBO girls on here nor did I realize how touchy these people are. Geez, give me a break. I promise. I won't be back. So carry on.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

3dgal....dont leave...im sorry i dont post much...just read alot. You might want to ask your question on the asa forum...that website is asaarchery.com

I will be shooting in the womens pro class at the asa events..This will be my 2nd year with the big girls and I love it!!!

Happy Shooting


----------



## 3spot (May 29, 2002)

*post with the guys*

3d gal just post with the guys if you need answers will be glad to help dont leave the forum over the touchy people its not worth it stick around.
3spot


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2003)

Lady's give her a break!


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

really, give her a break! i know what the fita classes and the spot classes are and i shot 3d! i really don't believe you don't have any clue what they are, but if you don't maybe you should expand your knowledge of womens archery to help when and where ever possible? ifs its a question about how we make a shot does it matter what we shoot at? 

3dgal i shoot 3d asa, ibo, first year at spots. shoot in the womens pro class and will again next year. glad to have more women in the sport and please don't run off! 

kelly ward


----------



## bowtinkerer (Jul 3, 2003)

*talkin' most*

3dgal,

Maybe it just looks that way! I would speculate that you gals do most of your gabbin' over in the "private-message dept", where ya can gossip,...LOL!   

Really, though, my wife tells me that I gab "too much",...now ain't that a switch!!!

bowtinkerer


----------



## LadyRobinHood (May 27, 2003)

Hi!  3dgal,

I have been off of the internet for some time now. I have been catching up on things now; so here I am. lol
I haven't seen your thread yet about what class the women on here are planning to shoot next year, so I will answer your question on this thread. And, 3dgal, please don't leave! We need you on here! I am going to move up to FBR next year. I was shooting in FBH. My husband and I are going to join ASA next year also. Don't know what class I will shoot there. Take care!
 Robin


----------



## Climbergirl15 (Jan 5, 2003)

yeah, here there aren't that many posts. I usually use the general archery discussion, since there is never really any replies or posts here.


----------



## bowgal (Jun 12, 2003)

I agree with kward, she says it just right.

Please stay 3dgal or at least post over in the general discussion.

My .02 worth
Bowgal


----------



## knobbysgirl (Nov 11, 2003)

i would have to say my husband is the worst on archery talk he can spend hours at a time on it. I wish we could get more relpies in here. It is nice having some women to talk to.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

*hehe...*

...you know, since they opened up this seperate Women's Fourm...I just don't pour as much sugar on the Lady's as I once did ...

...but I see a few of "my girl's" hanging out in heere...KWARD, 3DMAMA, STODRETTE, SCOOBY3X's...chit-chat with VALKYRIE in the chat room on occasion ...

...3DGAL...as a 3D'eere...your tougher than that...so come on back and have a ball with these fine shooters of the feminine kind ...they are all heere to help if they can...

...or like they say...just post in the GENERAL SECTION for a little more "action"...

...yeah, we kick the tires and spit on the floor over there...but at least we ain't grabbing our crotch every time we get up to bat!! ...

...DeereMan's motto is that of the HARD ROCK CAFE: "Love all, serve all" ...just don't tell my wife I said that   ...lol...

>>>---DD--->


----------

